# Restoration of steering column- Steering column paint



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Im just completely repaired my black steering column and am now looking to touch up the paint. Any idea's where to go? Chassis Black? Gloss Back?

Thanks so much!

Mike


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mbergin said:


> Hi All,
> Im just completely repaired my black steering column and am now looking to touch up the paint. Any idea's where to go? Chassis Black? Gloss Back?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> ...


Mike,

You did not say if you were trying to restore or not. Generally the interior paint seems to be a 60% gloss. The Restoration Guide says they were painted a 60% gloss and for 1968-70 the column jacket is painted to match the upper instrument panel trim color.

So depending on what you are doing, the options are yours. I am doing a resto-mod and used an aftermarket tilt column. I used the High Heat Barbecue Black and really liked the results, It is not a gloss and not a flat, so I think this may fall within the 60% gloss if going black. Semi-gloss may do it as well.

If you do not like it, I guess it can be sanded off and another brand/gloss tried. Just be aware that today's rattle can paints suck. They are reformulated and do not do well if you try to apply a later coat after what use to be a drying period. So I typically spray a dust coat to set-up the follow up coat, let it dry about 5-10 minutes and then do a second coat and that's it.

The trick of course is not to apply too thin, yet not too heavy or it'll run/sag. If you have to sand, or even respray, you may have to wait a couple weeks for all the solvents to evaporate and the paint harden. If you apply another coat too early, the paint will crinkle up and look like crap and you will be re-doing it again.

If really concerned, true auto paints from an auto paint supplier that can be sprayed with a gun is the way to go. If you cannot do this, then you could take it to a local shop and tell them what you want and let then do it - and you just gotta pay their price.


----------

